# Fair price for non-union journeyman finisher



## Crazytaper (Feb 23, 2008)

....


----------



## DSJOHN (Apr 5, 2010)

A long time ago!!!!


----------



## robotaper (Apr 27, 2010)

you should know what the going rate is for your area.

that sounds pretty damn fair for non union.you wouldnt see that in my area, maybe 12-16, 18 if you run the gun and are responsible , work your way up to that.people dont work for those wages and the piece work prices dont allow paying anymore than that, if that. and as far as christmas bonus, ect. yeaaaa right.... ill personally give my guys a little something if im making good money, but seeing anything from my company. lmao, lol.
3 yrs ago i was hunting for 2 weeks came [email protected] christmas and got my check. figured out my time and realized i was shorted a cent a ft. found out they dropped prices. didnt even tell me. hows that for a merry f*&% you christmas.

im a old school piece worker through and through. in the s.w. you just cant make a living piecing anymore. kill yourself for 15- 18 pr.hr. cant afford to hire anybody. a few months ago i did a house for .054 i thought for sure i could make at least 20 hr. i made a little under 16. fricken crazy. its been 25 yrs. since ive avg. under 20 hr. the crew next to me in identical house, i figured made about 10 hr.

im in the union now and it is driving me crazy. its a whole nother world. no more freedom
but i am feeling blessed, fortunate and grateful to be working and making a paycheck and keeping up on bills and going hunting.

oh yea 1 more thing give your buddy 2 checks and let him find out what its like out there, he will be crawling back.
he is prime example why contractors dont like hiring americans. not resposible and to much drama. they look at me and expect the same. it pisses me off . im the minority now. 


stand up and fight illegal immigration

thanks guys for letting me rant


----------



## Axecutioner-B (May 3, 2010)

Crazytaper said:


> Just wondering what the ballpark pay is for a journeyman finisher,non-union. The reason I ask is that the guy working for me is 26, 6 years as a finisher, can run all tools but bazooka. He is routinely late,drunk, not very motivated, mouthy,and complains that he is underpaid. I gave him $21/hr., $2000 X-mas bonus, 1 week paid vacation, and performance bonuses. I feel I'm fair. Is it time to dump this guy?


You must like the guy or you wouldn't even waste your own time by posting about this on the web. 
Have you talked him about your side of this to possibly give him a chance to shape up before canning him?
________
HOW DOES AN MFLB WORK


----------



## Crazytaper (Feb 23, 2008)

It's the fear that this is the best that's out there right now. I don't want a situation where I hire someone else that ends up worse.


----------



## tricounty dwall (Apr 29, 2010)

Hell the pay sounds good to me. In this economy i think hes making more than me :whistling2:. The guys i have to bid against are dirt cheap here so basically all im doing it for is a paycheck


----------

